# What does Nurturesoap mean by....



## lenarenee (Jan 5, 2016)

"This product is no longer in stock with those attributes but is available with others"? Several of the micas I wanted to order have that phrase on their page - like Winter White and Really Red. Does is mean temporarily out of stock so order something else, have they been reformulated, discontinued?

Just looked at their chromium green which had the same phrase, but this time had option to leave email to be notified when back in stock.

Did Nurture have a sale recently (and did I miss it :shock:?)


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 5, 2016)

It means that the default size of that product is out, but they have it available in other sizes.

For example, really red is out in the 1oz sizes, but the 4oz and the sample sizes are still available.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow, could that wording BE more confusing?


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 5, 2016)

I hoped that was the case but at the time, there were no sizes of Really Red available, and no sizes of 3 other colors, with no option to be informed of a restock. So...I got worried that they were discontinuing some of their micas. However I knew that Really Red was getting rave reviews so it didn't add up that it would be discontinued.

I can wait til they restock.

OT here, I edited my post at 10:00 pm on the nose Pacific time; but this morning it says 6:00 am., anyone know why?


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 5, 2016)

I fixed it. It was the default wording of the template, and I agree it was confusing! We will be restocking most of our colors within the next 2 weeks. The holidays put us behind a bit.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 5, 2016)

You are amazing Carrie!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 5, 2016)

Cosmo said:


> I fixed it. It was the default wording of the template, and I agree it was confusing! We will be restocking most of our colors within the next 2 weeks. The holidays put us behind a bit.


 
Thank you Carrie. And I have to agree with the above poster; every time I visit your website there's new content and constant improvements that show you are always work hard and striving to improve.

Can I put a bug in your ear? Any chance you'll ever be able to supply a nice true, rich green? A Kelly green - royal looking instead of cartoonish? (hope that makes sense)


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you House of Wool! lenarenee the truest green we have now is Vibrance Green.Looking at Kelly Green, Green Vibrance looks very close. It does go through a morphing stage where it turns a brownish gray but comes back to green in about 24 hours.


----------



## roseb (Jan 6, 2016)

Cosmo said:


> Thank you House of Wool! lenarenee the truest green we have now is Vibrance Green.Looking at Kelly Green, Green Vibrance looks very close. It does go through a morphing stage where it turns a brownish gray but comes back to green in about 24 hours.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your vibrance collection! It seems those are the colors that I always reach for first. The green is lovely and one of my favorites.


----------



## paillo (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm loving the Flare line, though it took me a few more tries to get the usage rate right. About to order more of them and a few of the Vibrance colors.


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 9, 2016)

paillo said:


> I'm loving the Flare line, though it took me a few more tries to get the usage rate right. About to order more of them and a few of the Vibrance colors.



The Flare's are definitely not as pigmented as our less glittery micas. A helpful tip is to add one of our more pigmented micas to the Flares for a deeper concentration of color.


----------

